# Just a Farmer



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sent by a friend...enjoy....

*Just a Farmer*

"Just a farmer," you said

And I laughed, 'cause I knew

All the things that farmers

Must be able to do.

They must study the land.

Then watch the sky

And figure just when

Is the right time and why-

To sow and plant

To buy and sell

To go to the market

With corn and well-

You know the books

That farmers must keep,

To pay all those taxes

And be able to sleep.

And you know the fixin'

That farmers must do.

When machines like mad monsters

Blow a gasket or two.

I guess when God needed

Folks to care for His earth

He chose "just farmers,"

'Cause he knew their true worth.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Most farmers really do care for His earth.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Especially the ones who are out standing in their field. I love this pun


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

x2 Martin and Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I find farming to be one of the most nobel & honorable occupations one can undertake. 
.......sure aren't doing it for the money. 
Around here everyone says "the farmer is the only one who pays retail and sells wholesale."


----------

